# Is there something like TimeSlider in FreeBSD?



## srulop (Apr 1, 2010)

Although FreeBSD supports ZFS, I can't find in the ports anything for ZFS snapshots visualization, like the TimeSlider in OpenSolaris.
It seems strange to me that such a useful thing is missing. So is there some other app that's just as comfortable instead?


----------



## mk (Apr 1, 2010)

you have to understand the fact that power user don't need gui thing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2010)

@mk, if you don't have the answer, just don't reply. This is not helping anyone.


----------



## Matty (Apr 1, 2010)

there is an auto snapshot tool in the ports but there is no gui for it.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 1, 2010)

AFAIK, Sun never pushed their patches to Nautilus upstream, which means TimeSlider is only available in their version of GNOME.  There's no other GUI wrapper to ZFS snapshots that I know of.

However, you can kind of fake it by using a separate ZFS filesystem for each user's home directory, and then either setting the *snapdir* property to *visible* (so they can see the .zfs/snapshot directory), or creating a symlink in their $HOME that points to .zfs/snapshot.

Either of those will make the snapshot directory visible in their file manager of choice.


----------

